# Bacteria in filter, how long?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I put a small sponge filter in an established tank, it has been there for 2 weeks. I have it in there so I wont have to really cycle the tank its going into, all that is going into this tank will be shrimp (pretty sure thats the plan).

How long does it take for bacteria to grow enough on this filter?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I put a small sponge filter in an established tank, it has been there for 2 weeks. I have it in there so I wont have to really cycle the tank its going into, all that is going into this tank will be shrimp (pretty sure thats the plan).
> 
> How long does it take for bacteria to grow enough on this filter?


A few factors for consideration. 
Bacteria develops best at pH levels above 7.0 and also develops a bit better in tropical temps as opposed to lower temps.
Surface area is also important and sponge filters provide a large surface area which is good.
Two weeks should be enough time assuming the established tank has been running with fishes for at least two months,and there were more than one or two fish residing in the established tank.
Would recommend slow stocking if this were to be a fish tank, but for shrimp,(small bioload) I should think you would be safe.
Would not hurt to check the water for a day or two after placing the shrimp in the tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077 said:


> A few factors for consideration.
> Bacteria develops best at pH levels above 7.0 and also develops a bit better in tropical temps as opposed to lower temps.
> Surface area is also important and sponge filters provide a large surface area which is good.
> Two weeks should be enough time assuming the established tank has been running with fishes for at least two months,and there were more than one or two fish residing in the established tank.
> ...


+1. I seeded my shrimp tank the very same way, and after adding the shrimp (RCS) I didn't lose not even one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I was set on shrimp till I saw these tiny corys, I think they are salt and pepper corys. Just to show how tiny they are I got a pic of one on the glass scrubber, ignore the long nasty algae that was growing on the sides of the tank still on the scrubber.


----------

